# My ryukin can't eat!



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

I know swimbladder is a beat to death topic around here, but I have a pretty big conundrum. I have a 3" ryukin iin a 30 gal with two 5" fantails. I just got the ryukin, and every time I feed her (pretty sure) she gets big time swimbladder dymptoms. She's completely fine during the day, but for a couple hours after feeding she floats terribly, then recovers. I soak her food and feed 2x per day (that's all i can manage with work). I barely give her enough to live on because the more she eats the worse it is. I feel terrible not feeding her, but then feel bad afterward when she's upsidedown. I already have to net her while I feed the others so she doesn't get too much. What else can I do?


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

you can try feeding frozen peas, with the skins removed. Swim bladder is pretty common in fancy goldfish. I feed my goldies sinking food, which alleviates the above water gulping, which primarily causes swim bladder.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No it doesn't. They hardly ever actually swallow any air, and when they do, it only goes into their stomachs. The mechanism for getting air into the swimbladder is regulated enough to prevent problems of the sort.
That's not to say that sinking food couldn't help, though. It sure couldn't hurt.

In this case, I suspect that this fish has a hernia, cyst, tumor, or other permanent gut blockage which is casuing the recurring problem. Feeding peas or "Pepso food" might help, but might not, depending on the actual problem. It's certainly worth a try.


----------

